# Looking for post in a specific time period



## jlima (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi
I know there is a "New Posts" function in the forum, but sometimes I need to look at the posts that were submitted in a specific time period (say, in the last 24 hours). There must be a way to do this, I just can't figure out how. Could someone teach me? Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## NyNe143 (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't believe you can do that. Contact an Admin to make sure but I have not seen that option.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Quick links>> today's posts


----------



## FremontSax (Feb 6, 2009)

I try to remember the topic path to the thread.

If I have added a comment then I go to my page and use statistics and all posts and look for the thread there.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Search >>> Advanced search >>> Search options >>> Find posts from (date) (and newer/older)


----------

